# My new ADA 45P



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

My new ADA 45P 

























Got this tank planted over the weekend. 
Here is a list of items purchased for the tank.
Lighting: 36Watt 8,000k CF fixture from Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco. Fits the 45P very well.
Substrate: Power sand special and Amazonia from ADG
Filter: Eheim 2211 using spray bar. Nice water movement in the 45P
C02: Pressurized from a splitter off of the manifold to my 29 gallon.
Stand: Aqua Zoo made to order.

Plants:
Please bear with my spelling and id on some*.
Echinodorus Agustafolius Vesuvias
Anubia Nana Petite
Echinodorus Tenellus
Marsilea Hirsuta
Ludwigia Bervines *
Ludwigia Pilosa *
Java Fern Staghorn
Stauragyne Porto Velho
Rotala Macrandra*
Began water changes yesterday as ammonia is already high with the aqua soil.
Hope to have it well cycled in a month a ready for fish.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I like it. The wood looks good in there.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it fill out a bit.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

It has been two weeks now and here is an update. Ammonia .5ppm Nitrite .5 ppm Nitrate 5.0 ppm
I got some algae on the glass and the old leaves of the anubias and marsilea, but new leaves are fine. Also a bit on the stones. Been adding 30ml of H202 twice a day and it is getting rid of it. The Ludwigia Pilosa and other stems are growing quite well. The Marsilea is filling in with new growth.
I did 1/3 water changes twice a day for the first fourteen days, removed the carbon from filter then and now doing once a day now. 
I use dry ferts and doing EI dosing. Hope to be ready for fish in 2-3 weeks. I tried about 4 red shrimp yesterday and found a dead one today so doubt if will add anymore for awhile


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi The old man,

I like it, especially the hardscape! Don't lose it in the flora.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Will be letting the flora grow for awhile to see what I like. The light is really nice for the tank. Thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, I like it.


----------

